# radio motorola



## gabizoratti (Sep 23, 2007)

alguien sabe como cambiar las frecuencia de los canales de la radio motorola gp68,

saludos 

gracias


----------



## capitanp (Sep 23, 2007)

seguro que lo tenes en canalero, ese equipo, es banda corrida


----------

